# C & B La Crosse,Wi



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey all, just reporting on great Crash & Burn season opener attened by 17 guy's on the State Park Speedway in Dresbach, Mn on the 14th.
We had a first as one of the guy's had a clean sweep of a class. Not that is is all that rare but I don't think it has happened on an openning night.
Lot's of great racing and a few nasty wrecks, but everyone came through in one piece, I think.
Back to The eight lane banked next week.


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I see the boys will be racing tonight in Bangor. Can't make it, long ways away in North Dakota. Look's like I can afford to loose some points and still be in the hunt. Have a good night CrazyHo.


----------

